# Greatest Bodybuilder of All Time ----->



## Testosterone (Nov 14, 2003)

Is it Larry Scott or Arnold Schwarzenegger ? 
Frank Zane for his Aesthetic Beauty ?

I don't want to Include Ronnie Coleman or Any Other Roided Monster like Markus Ruhl....They just defamed the natural art of BB with their Excessive Drug Usage.

I still believe that one can bring Arms of Larry Scott, Forearms of Dave Draper, Pecs of Arnold, Posing Beauty of Frank Zane and Beautiful Massive Figure of SERGIO OLIVA...

Only Genuine Replies Please!


----------



## gopro (Nov 14, 2003)

But Arnold, Frank, and Larry all took steroids too.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Testosterone *_
> I don't want to Include Ronnie Coleman or Any Other Roided Monster like Markus Ruhl....They just defamed the natural art of BB with their Excessive Drug Usage.



Your wording is poor, they all took various steroids, therefore they are all "roided." Steve Reves insisted he never used steroids, which is believable.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 14, 2003)

> Greatest Bodybuilder of All Time?



It's Arnold, always has been and always will be.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Nov 14, 2003)

The one that started it all... Arnold is THE man


----------



## gopro (Nov 14, 2003)

But Arnold did steroids...so why disclude todays physiques?


----------



## Mex (Nov 14, 2003)

Mike Mentzer, with his "Bodybuilding is a science" research, has got to be the greatest. He put a stop to all that "Train 6 hours a day every day" crap that Arnold & company always promoted.

Arnold made it popular, but Mike's influence in the sport will, I believe, be much more lasting.


----------



## bballplayer4514 (Nov 14, 2003)

i will definately have to follow majority gotta respect arnold


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 14, 2003)

But you gotta admit Gopro - Arnold, Larry and Frank didn't take the massive amounts like todays bodybuilders do. 

Just by his sheer impact on the sport, you have to say Arnold.  But the first BBer to my knowledge that combined symmetry, while being completely ripped was Frank Zane.  A lightweight to be sure (200 lb dripping wet) but what an impressive physique in his prime.

http://www.bodybuilders.com/zane4.jpg


----------



## SJ69 (Nov 14, 2003)

Ok Arnold, I agree, but did everybody forget about Lee Haney?
He's right up there with Arnold IMHO


----------



## Testosterone (Nov 14, 2003)

Could anybody tell me why Bodybuilders today have Massive & Bloated Waists! Whey they don't look aesthetically Beautiful like Frank Zane, Arnold, Steve Reeves looked ??
Massiveness doesn't mean that you kick your body out of proportions. Talk about Massiveness, Was Sergio Oliva less than today's monsters. And Sergio had a tiny waist! I bet no body did Victory pose better than Sergio Oliva!


----------



## gopro (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Testosterone *_
> Could anybody tell me why Bodybuilders today have Massive & Bloated Waists! Whey they don't look aesthetically Beautiful like Frank Zane, Arnold, Steve Reeves looked ??
> Massiveness doesn't mean that you kick your body out of proportions. Talk about Massiveness, Was Sergio Oliva less than today's monsters. And Sergio had a tiny waist! I bet no body did Victory pose better than Sergio Oliva!



The massive waists are from GH and insulin intake that did not take place before the late 80s or so.

I can only answer this question in its literal sense b/c drawing lines on drug use is too hard. The best physique I EVER saw was Flex Wheelers in 1993.


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2003)

What was his name " Franko Colombo" 
way back then...In the Weider days.


----------



## Testosterone (Nov 14, 2003)

Franco Columbu Was Really A Dynamite!
Excellent Back & Chest Separation!
I heard that he banged heavier weights than Arnold himself!


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2003)

...and I think he was totally "NATURAL"


I could be wrong on that,but we are talking a long time ago,where gear was not... well,errr...accepted,yet.


----------



## SJ69 (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> ...and I think he was totally "NATURAL"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by SJ69 *_
> 
> 
> > _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> ...


----------



## Testosterone (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah. But they used it with PreCaution. They didn't over do it.

They didn't have any of these ugly lumps that today's BB carry.

I don't think Franco used to that extent inspite of being a Doctor. If he had to he'd blasted away from his meek Genetics.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 14, 2003)

Monthy to bi-monthly blood tests are not precautions? You sure seem to know alot about this stuff.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by SJ69 *_
> 
> 
> > _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> ...


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2003)

I am going outside the lines and saying Dorian Yates...


----------



## buffed (Nov 17, 2003)

CALIF GOVERNER BABY!!!!!


----------



## Uthinkso (Nov 19, 2003)

I'll go out on a limb here and say that the Superman from down under Lee Priest is my favorite. For being a shorter man he was an absolute stick of dynamite. 

While he doesn't have the most natural look, I have always used pics of Lee as inspiration.

Boyer Coe is another one that try to mirror after. For being a natural guy with a small waist his physique was very impressive.  Even at an older age that cat is still put together.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Nov 19, 2003)

do you really think arnold and company did as much steroids, let alone roids that were as potent and used it as scientifically as are used today?  i personally do not think so, they had no idea what the effects, or what not exactly were, a lot has changed in steroids and science since then.   Sh*t...imagine if he didn't overtrain and had today's science to utilize, he would probably be better/bigger then coleman, so there!


----------



## TwoWalks (Nov 19, 2003)

Johnny Touchabove.  He is the normal guy, that wants to be better than what he was born.  He works extra time in a gym, cleaning mirrors and mopping floors so he can workout there.  He is the guy that puts together some iron in a dark corner of the basement at home so he can work out.  He knows he will never be another Arnold or Sergio and he does not care, he will be better than what life handed him.  He takes the time to show a kid down the street how to lift correctly and he considers health as primary.

Yep, Johnny Touchabove is the Greatest Bodybuilder.


----------



## gopro (Nov 19, 2003)

Arnold, Franco, Lou, et al used plenty of steroids. Not as much as todays gents...not nearly...but with incredible genetics, alot of hard work and the power of dbol, deca, primo and a few others, you can build an unreal physique. Make no mistake...without steroids, the 70s bodybuilding crew would only have been half as impressive.


----------



## Uthinkso (Nov 19, 2003)

I am inclined to think there is a lot of truth in the previous statement. As sad as it is.


----------



## GFR (Oct 3, 2006)

gopro said:


> But Arnold, Frank, and Larry all took steroids too.


Arnold was 100% natural.


----------



## gopro (Oct 3, 2006)

Uthinkso said:


> I am inclined to think there is a lot of truth in the previous statement. As sad as it is.



100% truth.


----------



## gopro (Oct 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Arnold was 100% natural.



In between injections and D-bol tabs...yes he was!


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 3, 2006)

best body builder of all time is markus ruhl u seen the arms on that guy holy shiet


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 3, 2006)

no im going to change my mind the best bodybuilder of all time is greg valentino u see the arms on that guy ?? holy shiet


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 3, 2006)

Steve Reeves, Arnold, Zane, Mentzer, Platz (legs)... are the guys that stand out in my mind from the old days. I never even thought of working out myself. You just looked at photos and thought, "OMG". Their strengths just seemed so much more refined, stood apart.

They couldn't compete nowadays, I think - as they were.


----------



## L Armstrong (Oct 3, 2006)

Arnold, I mean he is the TERMINATOR!!


----------



## GFR (Oct 3, 2006)

gopro said:


> In between injections and D-bol tabs...yes he was!



I was joking but,  he was natural  compared to the guys today, hell he took less drugs back in the 70's  than most of the Natural  Bodybuilders use today.


----------

